# 6lowpan



## sdalu (Nov 17, 2019)

Is there support for 6lowpan in FreeBSD ?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 18, 2019)

I don't know anything about it but I did find this

You might find more info on either the mailing list or IRC channels than here. There wer a few links Googling "6lowpan and FreeBSD"


----------

